# OLD BLOOD LINES



## BR0147 (Apr 11, 2009)

IM LOOKING TO BUY A NEW DOG SOON. I REALLY WANT SOMETHING AS CLOSE TO THE DOGS OF OLD AS POSSIBLE. I AM LOOKING FOR A 30-45 POUND MALE, BUT IT SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE WANTS BIG. I WANT A TRUE GAME BRED DOG. WHERE CAN I FIND ONE?


----------

